# Blood Parrot Cichlids



## FishBoss (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I am not able to use the search tool for some reason. I was just wondering if anyone could bump a few posts about Blood Parrot Cichlids, I like to read about other people's experiences and the comments people supply. Also, one of mine is turning black splotches, it has happened within the last few days. They are in a fully cycled 40 gallon tank with a 50-70 gallon filter and a 10-25 gallon filter. They just came out of hiding today, they stayed in the Texas Holy rock for about a week. The non-spotted one is chasing the snewly spotted one around, is that normal behavior? I previously had a Mbuna colony in there, I traded them for the two Blood Parrots.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=blood+pa ... bdsATJkIAY


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 2 of them, girlfriend wanted them and I wasn't sure how well they would mix with my other cichlids. One I purchased on Ebay and the other from a pet store, the one from the pet store did have a few black spots, but now after being in my tank for about a month the black spots has gone away, my thoughts are the spots came from stress, maybe from other tank mates and/or poor water conditions. Both are doing really well and get along with the other fish, as with any cichlids they will chase and be chased at any given time. But, I like them, they add to the difference in my tank along with all my other males.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

the blood parrots are a "frankenfish" they are a hybrid of a hybrid. there is no way to predict or understand behavior, appearance, illnesses, etc..... I realize they are a favorite among new hobbiests due to their injected coloration.


----------

